# Safeguard Wormer question



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I feel really bad because I forgot to ask this before I wormed my goats  but is it safe for pregnant does?I have one that is due in Early Oct.- Early Nov. that got wormed today.I really don't want anything to happen to the babies or Bessy my doe. :GAAH:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'ts COMPLETELY safe. :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep its fine. :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

that is such a relief! :wahoo: I was soo worried that I did something harmful to my goats which would be horrible.


----------

